# Jeff's rib rub as a injectable marinade



## ezlle71 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello, I gotta say first great site and loads of info.

I was just curious if anybody has tried to adapt jeff's rib rub into a injectable marinade? Got a pork loin i thought it might be good in. Thanks

ez


----------



## ezlle71 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well i mixed 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar 1/2 cup olive oil and 2 tbsp of jeff's rib rub in a jar. Shook the bagezus outta it and injected it in a whole pork loin. Used the rub on outside too. Hopfully it turns out good. It was just enough for 1 loin.

ez


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey EZ,

Sounds good. I tried that with another rub one time and I thought it might have been

over powering. Might have been the rub though. Let us know how it came out and

what your thoughts on the results are...James


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 20, 2011)

I usually just mix the rub with some plain ole apple juice then inject it


----------



## so ms smoker (Aug 21, 2011)

I use the same kind of mixture to inject pork butts. No complaints yet!  Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

Will have to give it a try.


----------

